# Christmas Gloat :)



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well the family saw to it that I got a few WWking related gifts this year besides the usual array of shirts and socks 
Here is the little Stinger Vac that the inlaws gave me. I had asked for a small vac. Very powerfull little dude:










Here is the Bosch Colt VS Laminate Trimmer the wife got me with a template routing base as well. 









And here is the Miles Craft Inlay and Spirocrafter Router Kit along with some additional inlay templates that the kids got me. 









Anyway, it was a good day for all and much fun with the family! Hope all had a very nice Christmas Day! Now since I got my work bonus early I will have a little something to show in a week or so. I splurged!! 


Corey


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bonus? What's that? (sorry, just jelous) -- Enjoy your toys- let us know how the inlay rig does.


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Corey, do yourself a favor and throw the suction hose in the garbage. Replace it with the Ridgid brand from HD, 1 1/4", you'll need the end out of your old hose to put in the new one. MUCH BETTER !! the hose on the stinger is to short and to stiff to deal with.

Jim


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Jim, that it is! I will do that. 

Corey


----------

